# My Fish Room



## Lord (Sep 9, 2011)

here's a good series of pictures of my current piranha
4 pygo. Piraya liters in 1000








1 s.geryi in an aquarium of 450 liters with a typical biotope Araguaia












1 in 300 liters s.compressus




my old Serrasalmus

Rhombeus a 20 cm (peru)


1 ruby red s.spilopleura


next week picture of s.eigenmani and hydrolicus scomberoides


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

You've got some nice piranha my friend!


----------



## Lord (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wicked collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Lord (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you, I still look for rare piranha

S.gouldingi
S.neveriensis
S.irritans
S.manueli

I have a good retailer


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice collection you have there, real beauties you have. Good luck getting your hands on an s. gouldingi or an s. neveriensis, I'm always looking for rare serras and I have never seen those two available yet.


----------



## Lord (Sep 9, 2011)

My retailer is teés placed well, them has these own sinner

He(It) my said these possible, but difficult 
The geryi it has been 6-7 months since it is commanded(ordered), me receipt has there 2 weeks


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry but I'm having trouble making out your last comment.


----------



## Lord (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry these Google to translator which translates badly

I have a good salesman, who can find me these éspéce but it will take time


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you have a real nice collection lord


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice team bro


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Lord said:


> Sorry these Google to translator which translates badly
> 
> I have a good salesman, who can find me these éspéce but it will take time


espece means species, just in case anybody didn't know.

Very nice collection too!







Welcome to the site!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice Collection.


----------



## Lord (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello friends ,look my geryi ,playing with me


----------

